# FM3 renewal date



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the actual renewal date for the FM3? Is it the date that the visa was issued or the actual date that I entered the country?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you still have the old style booklet, you will find a date (vencimiento) inside. Start your online renewal 30 days prior to that date for your new 'no inmigrante credencial'. If you need help with that, Maria Elena, in the 'Novidades' next to Mario's Restaurant in San Antonio Tlyacapan, can do it for you and prepare all of your paperwork for about 100 pesos. Make the bank payment, get two copies of the receipts and take the indicated documents to INM in Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If you have the new card style, the expiration (vencimiento) date is shown on the back. Note that the 30 day time window is 30 working days, so essentially 6 weeks. I renewed mine last week even though my old booklet style visa didn't expire until 8 March 2011. The new card was issued with an issue date of 3 February 2011 and an expiration of 8 March 2012. Note also that I didn't lose any of the one year of validity by renewing early.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

you will need pictures also...


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

*Renewing FM 3*



RVGRINGO said:


> If you still have the old style booklet, you will find a date (vencimiento) inside. Start your online renewal 30 days prior to that date for your new 'no inmigrante credencial'. If you need help with that, Maria Elena, in the 'Novidades' next to Mario's Restaurant in San Antonio Tlyacapan, can do it for you and prepare all of your paperwork for about 100 pesos. Make the bank payment, get two copies of the receipts and take the indicated documents to INM in Guadalajara.


My old style FM 3 was issued Feb 23, 2010 in San Bernardino, California but I entered Mexico June 30, 2010. When I went to renew it, the Migration officer told me my FM 3 was good until June 30, 2011 and that the term runs from when I entered Mexico not when it was obtained if earlier.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, you should start the process about 1 June, 2011. Having an FM3 issued outside of Mexico makes you an 'unconventional minority'.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

*FM 3 Renewal*



RVGRINGO said:


> Then, you should start the process about 1 June, 2011. Having an FM3 issued outside of Mexico makes you an 'unconventional minority'.


That´s what happens when you don´t know any better. I thought this would help me cross the border. Also, it was very simple. I brought all the documentation with me to the Mexican Consulate and gor my FM 3 in one day,

Now I am married to a wonderful Mexican woman and live in San Miguel de Allende permanently.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

VincentG said:


> Now I am married to a wonderful Mexican woman and live in San Miguel de Allende permanently.


Have you looked into the differences between the no inmigrante (FM-3) and inmigrante (FM-2) visas. I would think that if you are planning to reside permanently in Mexico, you might want to consider the advantages of a inmigrante visa. Basically after 5 years, you become a permanent resident and don't need to renew every year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

After five years with an 'inmigrante' visa, you may apply for 'inmigrado' status or for naturalization as a citizen. Otherwise, you would have to revert to 'no-inmigrante' status.
The 'inmigrante' visa is more costly to obtain and to maintain. It also has time out of Mexico restrictions and vehicle restrictions if you work.


----------

